# You like? Or not?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I voted yes. What's NOT to like? It looks like a cross between a Mercedes and a Pontiac Solstice.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Its a Chrysler 300


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not trying to pick a fight, but you asked...the problem I have with any Chrysler (besides all the mechanical and electrical problems...my neighbour is a chief mechanic and has plenty of dirt) is that the sheet metal, although great to look at when new, takes on a distinctly dated look within 5 - 7 years. :sport-smiley-002:

Wow. Nice sentence...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Two quotes from Jeremy Clarkson:

On the 300: "This is rubbish."

On American cars: "How do they get so little power from such a large engine?"

Its such a great show, better than the Canadian auto shows that are horray for everything............


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I voted no... I wonder how much it cost to chop the top off and pimp that thing out - the owner should've just bought a Bentley GT convertible.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

how many of you actually own a car...hehe


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> how many of you actually own a car...hehe


Here's an old thread with some forum members' rides...
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not into the skinny tires and 100 pound rims.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I see I am in the minority :|

Oh well.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> ...my neighbour is a chief mechanic and has plenty of dirt) is that the sheet metal, although great to look at when new, takes on a distinctly dated look within 5 - 7 years. :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> Wow. Nice sentence...


That would be 'vintage' look, makes it 'rare' and worth more obviously, yeah, great word structure there Lolligagger.

The car is cool but not something I would buy so I guess I don't like it, would get a Mustang or a big truck before I would buy one of these.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the 300 but dropped and pimped out like that....it'd be destroyed in no time where I live.

I prefer jeeps.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every penny spent on cars is a penny not spent on guitars. Oh, the inhumanity!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

^^that is wisdom


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

*shrug*
I can't see what's worth getting worked up about one way or the other....

"is a penny not spent on guitars"
You can't drive a guitar to a gig.....


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

is that guy getting arrested for trying to steal the car?? lol

i would like this to have this car but i wouldn't buy it. any open roof cars don't feel safe to me. it has a higher chance of people stealing it. rather than having a closed room car.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*No*

Please dont take this personal but...
I think its just a bit much, look at those wheels, one of them with the tires probably cost as much as a Nissan, man thats different looking, I bet it uses a lot of gas
Id like it better if it looked a little classier. To me it looks like it was designed and built by a computerized ultilitarian robot with flashing lights and should probably be driven by one. 

I saw a volkswagen with a built in guitar and amp in a book once, now thats scary

I vote no becasue of that and its not a Chevy


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a nice lookin ride but a stock Mustang GT would probably blow it's wheels off for 40 grand less.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

oldcountry310 said:


> It's a nice lookin ride but a stock Mustang GT would probably blow it's wheels off for 40 grand less.:sport-smiley-002:


Stock rustang GTs aren't that fast. Not that the big boat in the picture is either.


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothin faster for the money:2guns:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I voted yes. I've always been a fan of Chrysler's designs (well, not the k-cars or Horizon ). That custom job looks hot!!!! Drool


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

oldcountry310 said:


> Nothin faster for the money:2guns:


Nissan Altima coupe. Just as fast and cheaper.
Mazda Speed 3. Just as fast and cheaper.

:2guns:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Both those cars lack high speed stability. Hmm, actually make that all 3.............


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That is one ugly ass vehicle IMO.


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

Altima 2.5 is slower
" 3.5 is slower and more money
Mazda 3speed is more money and slower 0-60.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Both those cars lack high speed stability. Hmm, actually make that all 3.............


That's a no brainer! Not talking quality here...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

oldcountry310 said:


> Altima 2.5 is slower
> " 3.5 is slower and more money
> Mazda 3speed is more money and slower 0-60.:sport-smiley-002:


 
LOL. I'd definately be embarassed to be Mustang GT owner and have a Mazada Speed 3 go toe to toe with me off the line. Wouldn't you?


PS) Fastest car for the money is the ZR6 hands down. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys - all 300 platform cars are built here in Canada at the Bramalea Plant. You may know somebody or be related to somebody who primed this or tightened 4 bolts on it. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey guys - all 300 platform cars are built here in Canada at the Bramalea Plant. You may know somebody or be related to somebody who primed this or tightened 4 bolts on it. :smilie_flagge17:



:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:

It's about time people woke up and realized they are killing the N.American economy, especially Michigan and Ontario every time they drive by a Ford, Chrysler, GM store and buy something foreign.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

james on bass said:


> :smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:
> 
> It's about time people woke up and realized they are killing the N.American economy, especially Michigan and Ontario every time they drive by a Ford, Chrysler, GM store and buy something foreign.


I'd rather be at work contributing to the Canadian economy than at the local Ford, Chrysler and GM dealerships dropping off or picking up my vehicle from a repair or recall. 

Remember alot of "Foreign" brands are made here as well.

As soon as the big 3 quit making so much crap, I'll start looking at them again.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'd rather be at work contributing to the Canadian economy than at the local Ford, Chrysler and GM dealerships dropping off or picking up my vehicle from a repair or recall.
> 
> Remember alot of "Foreign" brands are made here as well.
> 
> As soon as the big 3 quit making so much crap, I'll start looking at them again.


Yes, but all the money made by the foreign brands gets funnelled back to the orient where it is invested. There is very little investment by those companies back into the N.American economy. 

The Big 3 really have stepped up with their quality as well, esp. Ford and GM.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a world economy now and the better products will win out. North America can no longer take it's markets for granted and they have to step up their quality and technology as it is not on par with the foreign automakers.

I have a 2000 Ford Focus, a 98 Caravan and an 87 Mazda RX-7.

If you pop the hood on my focus anywhere after the first two years that I have owned it (I bought it off lease in 2002), you will notice that every single nut and bolt in the engine compartment is rusted beyond recognition. The exhaust manifold is literally disintegrating, and the bolt heads have actually disapeared.

The 98 Caravan has serious rust issues. It has holes in the hood and the rear rockers look like nothing more than paint.

The RX-7 has been in storage for quite some time, but the build quality is phenominal.

My previous car was an Acura Integra, there is just no comparison between a Honda product and anything being turned out by the North America car makers today. I put over 500,000 km's on that car and replaced nothing but a transmission. I sold it to a young kid and I still see it driving around town.

I previously had a Toyota Tercell with over 800K on it (I didn't put them all on there). I sold that when I was done with it as well.

Other than the RX-7, none of my other cars get any special treatment. I'll still buy North American cars (used), but I won't pay much for them, when I'm done with them they are pretty much scrap.

I don't think that there is much that the NA Automakers can do at this point to turn things around, they have been selling over priced trash for too long now.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

In the world of the lower end cars things always change. I remember a time when Japanese cars were so bad, they would fall apart on the lot almost as bad as an Italian car. Its not where a car was built that makes it worth buying. Just look at Mitsubishi. They are Japanese and have been the world leader in building unreliable scrap for the last 15 years. Even the Japanese government has said they might buy that company just to save the emabarrassment to the Japanese people. The North American builders will come back. If you look at some of the stuff they are making now they waking up. They just for so long tried to dictate what people wanted to buy rather than listen to the customers............


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

RICERS FTW!!!!

I will only EVER buy imports...

Mazda, Toyota, Honda, Nissan...I love it.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep some Honda's, Toyota's and Hyundia's are made in Canada also. The retro fad has produced some nice lookers but the price of gas has to be worked into the equation also.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

How many people have seen the movie "Who Killed the Electric Car?" If you havent you may want to. I know someone who had an EV1, it was a great car. It just takes one drive of an electric car to make you want one. They are fantastic. The EV1 was GMs oppotunity, and they threw it away........


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't imagine myself driving an electric car...


I like to hear the engine growl, and smell my exhaust fumes polluting the atmosphere...well not really...but yeah I just couldnt get used to electric.

To me, I dont care if a car is environmentally friendly, if its not fun to drive.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Youve obviously never driven an electric car. I've driven electric cars that can whip my twin turbo. Electric motors have way more torque than gas engines, and its available instantly. They make gas engines the engines for granny mobiles. Keep the noise, I prefer performance to all show, no go...........


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Youve obviously never driven an electric car. I've driven electric cars that can whip my twin turbo. Electric motors have way more torque than gas engines, and its available instantly. They make gas engines the engines for granny mobiles. Keep the noise, I prefer performance to all show, no go...........



ok lets keep this in perspective...the last time I saw an electric car, it was very underpowered.

lets also keep in consideration the price. How much and what brand was this electric car you drove? Beating a twin turbo? Either the engine you are boosting is very small, you are only on small PSI, or perhaps you were boosting a heavy car vs the lighter electric?...

if what you say is true, maybe I will look into these lol


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Youve obviously never driven an electric car. I've driven electric cars that can whip my twin turbo. Electric motors have way more torque than gas engines, and its available instantly. They make gas engines the engines for granny mobiles. Keep the noise, I prefer performance to all show, no go...........


How can you compare these smaller mucher lighter electric cars to your 4000 lb small displacement twin turbo?

Biggest performance indicator is weight!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> How can you compare these smaller mucher lighter electric cars to your 4000 lb small displacement twin turbo?
> 
> Biggest performance indicator is weight!


does that mean fat people drive slow?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Gas engines have had 100 years of development, and each engine has billions of dollars behind its development. These electric engines have almost no development. Imagine what would happen if they did.........
Check this independant build out:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...405&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

Ive seen basement builds that trash gas engines, even in conversions where the car still has all its weight. When you have such strong torue its not weight that is the problem, its the fact that the torque can pull the entire drive train apart. You do need weight though, if you want to travel at high speed you need a heavy car, so this X1 may not be the best car to be in at speed of 300kph........


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The weight to performance is a huge issue. Rotational mass being the most important as it can equal as much as eight times the static weight. (That's why I mentioned the big heavy, chrome rims way back). I'm not sure if they have also eliminated the flywheel on electric cars, but I imagine they could as their shouldn't be a need to store kinetic energy when it can be more usefully converted back into battery power.

The issue with electric cars is the weight of the batteries, as 1hp = 749 watts of electricity. Horsepower and torque, however are not the same thing - it is torque that actually sets you back in your seat and moves you down the road. Electric motors are torque monsters compaired to gas engines. So an electric car might seem week by the numbers if it only had a 50hp motor comapred to a 300hp twin turbo, unless you look at torque specs.

Electric engines are also rotational, so there are less parts involved in changing a recipricating motion into a rotating motion.

I'd love to try a sporty electric myself.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Jul 11, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The weight to performance is a huge issue. Rotational mass being the most important as it can equal as much as eight times the static weight. (That's why I mentioned the big heavy, chrome rims way back). I'm not sure if they have also eliminated the flywheel on electric cars, but I imagine they could as their shouldn't be a need to store kinetic energy when it can be more usefully converted back into battery power.
> 
> The issue with electric cars is the weight of the batteries, as 1hp = 749 watts of electricity. Horsepower and torque, however are not the same thing - it is torque that actually sets you back in your seat and moves you down the road. Electric motors are torque monsters compaired to gas engines. So an electric car might seem week by the numbers if it only had a 50hp motor comapred to a 300hp twin turbo, unless you look at torque specs.
> 
> ...



Porsche is the way to go friends


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I'm coming late to this discussion but it is apropos as there is a weekly car show across the street from me on Sunday evenings. My son (also a bass player) and I were discussing this very car and we decided two things: 1) Chrysler is finally turning out decent looking cars again which give the current trend of reviving the muscle car look is a very good thing (VGT); 2) In our part of the country, while a soft top is nice looking it is really impractical given you can only use it top-down for part of the year. The harsh winter really plays havoc with the soft top materials so that is another maintenance concern if you purchase a car like that. Now if it came with a removable hard top, ala Mercedes, then I would be all over it. I don't know if it does or doesn't but that seems very improbably given how soft top American cars are often sold.


----------

